# White Bass



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

When do you think they are going to start moving?


----------



## elpescador24 (Aug 12, 2005)

they have already begun moving in some creeks. but this rain will muddy up the creeks.until they clear again.the bite will stall........


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

Going up to Trinity this weekend, I'll let yall know whats up.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

Where are the closest boat ramps on Trinity from Houston?


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

HWY. 19 off of HWY45 just before huntsville. Went last weekend, notta. Beback this weekend.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Fishalots, can you give a little more info? What's the name of the boat ramp? Private or public? Anyone else know of other boat ramps for access to Trinity?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> When do you think they are going to start moving?


about 2 weeks ago


----------



## FarmHunter (Jan 7, 2008)

public boat ramp on hwy 19 out of huntsville on trinity river in Riverside.

dont forget to stop at talents bbq in riverside for a good samwich afterwards.


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

hwy19---about 10 miles off hwy45 north...public ramp,,,thats the only one I know of.


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. OK. Now come the hard question. Where is your honey hole?


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

In Central Texas, or along the Colorado River , the whites are still staging in about 25-35 feet of water. Places like Reimer Ranch, San Gabriel River and Colorado Bend State Park, should have their white bass run mid-to late Feb. Unless we get some warm weather in Feb..

I miss fishing Trinity River and Sabine River for the those slab whites...Here in Austin, my biggest white has been 18"....Caught trolling flat A crankbaits on Lake Travis...


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

Sabine River has always amazed me with big white bass stringers. Never been, but this place I might have to visit one day...

http://www.riverridgetx.com/


----------



## RICKJJSU (Jan 2, 2008)

Ranger R

I've fished on the Sabine at the area that Jane guides on. Nice fishing, but a long drive and not many places to stay in Carthage, TX. For my money I'd rather fish the dam at Livingston and still catch just as many and not have to drive that far.


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

With the price of gas, I would fish close by....but then again, who puts a price tag on fishing!
Driving Distance from Austin to Carthage, Texas (ONE WAY): 270 miles 








Driving Time: 4 hours, 41 minutes

Thanks for the advise. Did Lake Livingston ever fill back up, since the "dam" was being repaired?

Back in the 70's, I use to fish the road bed on Lake Livingston and catch so many magnum whites, that we ran out of cooler space to keep them in the boat...Oh what fun!!!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i live in longview i fish the sabine and have fished next to jane she can catchum--when no one else is--and yes they have started--if u want to catchum there are 3 things to try if u have a boat in any river that hasum ---first fish a flowing creek mouth that meets the river with a red headed road runner with a chartruce buck tail-also try up in the creek thats flowing-2nd if they are not there fishe the deep wholes--3rd fish the sand bars--if any one of these does not work its time to go home


----------



## genemu (May 23, 2004)

I have fished with Jane and YES , she can put them in the boat!! Un like other guides, she will let you keep on fishing and releasing even after you have your limit. She usually has small crawfish to put on your roadrunner, may be the reason she produces when others are not catching?? Any way, She is a fishing guide delux!


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

I use to go to trinity river and livingston, but hell jj park is 15 minutes from my house I just wade the creek no boat needed and when they get there its just insain! My brother and I have been there the last 2 yrs running and severl trips yeilded 300 to 400 fish, "of course we didnt keep them all" we always walk out with enough fish for my brother and my cousin " I dont eat whites but love to catch them on ulta light tackle" If you go be respectful of the other guys fishing down there, they're always respectful of you, give everyone room, there are enough fish, and beachs, and holes for waders to fish without getting all over each other. I hope this helps. Good luck when the run starts youll no longer need luck just time off.....


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

5 mile hike to the water .. i dont i want to keep that many either


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I like the Trinity also, but an 18" white is a big white in any watershed.



Ranger R said:


> I miss fishing Trinity River and Sabine River for the those slab whites...Here in Austin, my biggest white has been 18"....Caught trolling flat A crankbaits on Lake Travis...


----------

